# Anyone need an experienced deck hand?



## G-Town (Jul 13, 2012)

Im a 27yo Army vet married with a daughter. I'm a security guard at the moment. I have plenty of experience on boats and can operate and make my way around one just fine. I know some basic maintenance and am a fast learner. I live in Santa fe and can meet anywhere in the area. Im not prone to sea sickness, can pass a drug test, am not afraid to work and get dirty, & will bust my *** for anyone who will give me a shot. Want to gain more knowledge and work towards my captain license. I'm happiest when on the water even if the fishing is slow. I can also clean fish no problem,& know how to catch some flounder like nobody's business. If anything I listed sounds like a good fit or you want to know more my email is [email protected], pm me here, or get me on my cell phone 409-526-7704. 
Thanks for taking the time to check this post out & hopefully I get some good news soon.

Thanks,
Greg


----------

